# Sears Flightliner...What kind of grips go on these?? I need a pair...



## jason morton (Jun 30, 2015)

What kind of grips go on these Sears bicycles?? I need a pair...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 1, 2015)

I had that same bike when I was 7, though it was too big for me


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2015)

There are Sears grips out there but I don't know which ones they came with. Could have been just Hunds. I have a set of white Sears ones and a few brown ones I think. I'll look. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jason morton (Jul 16, 2015)

I love this sears bicycle! I have better but she is a solid good rider! I know shes supposed to have black grips but i got some red Monark grips on her and i am a purist but i couldn't resist them.  :o


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a pair of black sears grips I'd sell to a purist.
Chris


----------

